# better than unpredictable 64?



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

Hey all. Ive got a gold 64 and think unpredictable 64 has the best mega striped paint job.
Does anyone know any 64 or 63s with a better gold paint setup?
I found a couple of good ones (attached), can anyone else please post more of these or ones they think are better.
Is Unpredictable 64 the same one as in that music video by Jay Z?




digging this one



and this one



cheers


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

I'm familiar with the cars just never seen in person but I knos I have seen way more elaborate than either of those. 

Ill are if I can get pics


----------



## Howard Wolowitz (Jul 31, 2002)

the one in Jay's video is Alladin from Lifestyle, hands down the baddest gold chevy ever built. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by VincentVega_@Jan 5 2007, 03:58 PM~6912973
> *the one in Jay's video is Alladin from Lifestyle, hands down the baddest gold chevy ever built. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


thanks for the tip........checked out the lifestyle pics, it is beautiful. any other pictures or links?

Who does the lifestyle paintjobs, they are incredible, is it the same person?


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

Big Ed painted Alladin.


----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@Jan 4 2007, 11:25 PM~6907708
> *Hey all.  Ive got a gold 64 and think unpredictable 64 has the best mega striped paint job.
> Does anyone know any 64 or 63s with a better gold paint setup?
> I found a couple of good ones (attached),  can anyone else please post more of these or ones they think are better.
> ...


that is one clean as 64 can some one post more pic's of 't ' car


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

anyone got better pics??


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@Jan 4 2007, 11:25 PM~6907708
> *Hey all.  Ive got a gold 64 and think unpredictable 64 has the best mega striped paint job.
> Does anyone know any 64 or 63s with a better gold paint setup?
> I found a couple of good ones (attached),  can anyone else please post more of these or ones they think are better.
> ...


APPRECIATE THE PROPS HOMIE , I OWN "UNPREDICTABLE 64 " , BUT THE ONE YOU ARE REFERING TO IS ALADDIN , THATS WERE I GOT MY IDEAS FROM, THATS ONE OF THE BADDEST 64'S AROUND IN MY OPINION !


----------



## BIG SHAWN79 (Jul 22, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by UNPREDICTABLESS_@Jan 12 2007, 09:54 PM~6974933
> *APPRECIATE THE PROPS HOMIE , I OWN "UNPREDICTABLE 64 " , BUT THE ONE YOU ARE REFERING TO IS ALADDIN , THATS WERE I GOT MY IDEAS FROM, THATS ONE OF THE BADDEST 64'S AROUND IN MY OPINION !
> *



bro, the props are all yours, that is an incredible ride man congratulations.
I was just asking about the jay z one, i thought yours was better.
they are all inspirational. 
Ive just moved back to New zealand where no-one in the whole country could paint like that, so my 64 will never get there, damn it.
any more pics of yours?


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@Jan 12 2007, 10:50 PM~6975456
> *bro, the props are all yours,  that is an incredible ride man congratulations.
> I was just asking about the jay z one,  i thought yours was better.
> they are all inspirational.
> ...


THANKS HOMIE, YOU GOT A P.M.


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@Jan 12 2007, 09:06 PM~6974477
> *anyone got better pics??
> *


PICTURES SENT ,CHECK YOUR EMAIL HOMIE ! :thumbsup:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by UNPREDICTABLESS_@Jan 12 2007, 10:54 PM~6974933
> *APPRECIATE THE PROPS HOMIE , I OWN "UNPREDICTABLE 64 " , BUT THE ONE YOU ARE REFERING TO IS ALADDIN , THATS WERE I GOT MY IDEAS FROM, THATS ONE OF THE BADDEST 64'S AROUND IN MY OPINION !
> *



i didnt know that was your car :0 i thought you owned the black one with the purple/pink patterns going down the body. i love your ride bro :thumbsup: :thumbsup: go spurs


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2007)

skirts for Unpredictable64, the car is Killa and Tiny is one of the koolest guys you ever meet....


----------



## AFEWGWDMEN63 (Oct 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@Jan 4 2007, 11:25 PM~6907708
> *Hey all.  Ive got a gold 64 and think unpredictable 64 has the best mega striped paint job.
> Does anyone know any 64 or 63s with a better gold paint setup?
> I found a couple of good ones (attached),  can anyone else please post more of these or ones they think are better.
> ...


notice the 4doors on the middle pic? so why so much hate on a 4dr?


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by UNPREDICTABLESS_@Jan 25 2007, 10:18 AM~7081284
> *PICTURES SENT ,CHECK YOUR EMAIL HOMIE !  :thumbsup:
> *



bro, those are amazing thanks.......do you want me to post them up or are they your secret stash.
Thanks alot, they are impressive.


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

that rag 64 is actually a candy rootbeer i read it in the LRM feature nice nice car


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@Jan 28 2007, 09:31 PM~7113260
> *bro,  those are amazing thanks.......do you want me to post them up or are they your secret stash.
> Thanks alot,  they are impressive.
> *


YEAH ,GO AHEAD AND POST THEM UP HOMIE !


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jan 25 2007, 10:25 AM~7081329
> *i didnt know that was your car :0 i thought you owned the black one with the purple/pink patterns going down the body. i love your ride bro  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: go spurs
> *


YEAH HOMIE, THE GOLD ONE IS MINE AND THE ONE YOU ARE TALKING ABOUT BELONGS TO ONE OF MY CAR CLUB MEMBERS THATS "STRIPTEASE", MAVERICKS ALL THE WAY HOMIE ! :thumbsup:


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ToXiC_FuMeS_@Jan 26 2007, 01:47 PM~7094865
> *skirts for Unpredictable64, the car is Killa and Tiny is one of the koolest guys you ever meet....
> 
> 
> ...


JERRY, I WILL GET WITH YOU SOON HOMIE, I STILL NEED THAT WORK DONE ON THE RIDE !


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by UNPREDICTABLESS_@Jan 29 2007, 11:08 PM~7124660
> *YEAH ,GO AHEAD AND POST THEM UP HOMIE !
> *


here ya go, feast your eyes on this......













damn that took a long time........worth it though, ya reckon?


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

nice cars all around!


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

Tiny is a cool vato no doubt. I still remember the day i went to pick up my 64 from him. The homie took his time to show me his garage FULL of trophies and pics. Gave me some pointers too. His 64 is definately a top contender in my books.

I have a few pics at home i'll post up in a day or two. They're pics taken in the sun. The car looks much better !!!


----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@Jan 30 2007, 04:36 PM~7131210
> *here ya go,  feast your eyes on this......
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by supreme_@Feb 1 2007, 01:20 AM~7145640
> *nice cars all around!
> *


THANKS ! :thumbsup:


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by UNPREDICTABLESS_@Feb 2 2007, 03:51 PM~7159323
> *THANKS !  :thumbsup:
> *


do you drive it or can you drive it?
i would wanna be out all the time in that.
it would be worth the extra time in polishing chrome


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@Feb 2 2007, 06:54 PM~7160436
> *do you drive it or can you drive it?
> i would wanna be out all the time in that.
> it would be worth the extra time in polishing chrome
> *


YEAH,ITS DRIVABLE ,I ONLY REALLY DRIVE IT AROUND THE NEIGHBORHOOD , I NEED TO GET IT INSPECTED AND TAGED TO ROLL OUT WITH IT ,BUT I GET LAZY AND NEVER GET IT DONE .


----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by UNPREDICTABLESS_@Feb 3 2007, 05:54 PM~7166955
> *YEAH,ITS DRIVABLE ,I ONLY REALLY DRIVE IT AROUND THE NEIGHBORHOOD , I NEED TO GET IT INSPECTED AND TAGED TO ROLL OUT WITH IT ,BUT I GET LAZY AND NEVER GET IT DONE .
> *


its all those budwiesers que no t :biggrin:


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dannysnty_@Feb 5 2007, 01:08 PM~7180087
> *its all those budwiesers que no t :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)




----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)




----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

One of Tiny hiding in the rain....whats the matter big guy, scared of a little rain? :biggrin:


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)




----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)




----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

One from 4 years ago in the begining of 2003! One cat that I always see represent in every show what ever the cause...much love and respect Tiny


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

Rain or Shine!


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by VGP_@Feb 5 2007, 10:00 PM~7185391
> *One from 4 years ago in the begining of 2003!  One cat that I always see represent in every show what ever the cause...much love and respect Tiny
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by VGP_@Feb 5 2007, 10:00 PM~7185391
> *One from 4 years ago in the begining of 2003!  One cat that I always see represent in every show what ever the cause...much love and respect Tiny
> 
> 
> ...


ORALE HOMIE, APPRECIATE THOSE PICTURES AND THE COMMENTS , KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK ! :thumbsup:


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by UNPREDICTABLESS_@Feb 5 2007, 11:23 PM~7185648
> *ORALE HOMIE, APPRECIATE THOSE PICTURES AND THE COMMENTS , KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK !  :thumbsup:
> *


No problem and thanks bro! Here are a couple more


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)




----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)




----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)




----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

And again the man himself Tiny with Unpredictabless 64!


:biggrin: 












 Good night and god bless


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

VGP, Bro you are the man, those photos are awesome, thanks and real good to see the people behind great rides too. Tiny..nice work man, inspirational.


Now we need photos of alladin and others to start a battle of the gold patterned 64s.........bring them on.


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VGP_@Feb 5 2007, 09:38 PM~7185858
> *
> 
> 
> ...


loooks badass the onlything i would do is swap out the 90's plush and get some tan leather or tweed  :thumbsup:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Feb 7 2007, 02:55 PM~7199895
> *loooks badass the onlything i would do is swap out the 90's plush and get some tan leather or tweed  :thumbsup:
> *


You should of seen it back in 2000. All black interior.

DAMMMMMMM :0


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by andrewlister+Feb 6 2007, 01:15 AM~7186720-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by VGP_@Feb 5 2007, 09:54 PM~7185336
> *
> 
> 
> ...



is it rolling on vogues? thats the first time ive seen that before, looks dope with the gold


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@Feb 8 2007, 12:57 PM~7209166
> *is it rolling on vogues?  thats the first time ive seen that before,  looks dope with the gold
> *



Currently it sits on vogues.


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

i didnt realise you could get such small vogues with the gold stripe. Are they 13s?


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@Feb 8 2007, 01:19 PM~7209325
> *i didnt realise you could get such small vogues with the gold stripe.  Are they 13s?
> *


14's i believe.


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@Feb 8 2007, 12:19 PM~7209325
> *i didnt realise you could get such small vogues with the gold stripe.  Are they 13s?
> *


THEY ARE 13'S HOMIE, PICKED THEM UP FROM A HOMIE HERE ON LAY-IT-LOW ,VOGUES STOPED MAKING 13'S LIKE 5 YEARS AGO BUT THIS HOMIE HAD A FEW SETS IN STOCK !


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

Q-vo Tiny !


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by UNPREDICTABLESS_@Feb 8 2007, 03:02 PM~7211031
> *THEY ARE 13'S HOMIE, PICKED THEM UP FROM A HOMIE HERE ON LAY-IT-LOW ,VOGUES STOPED MAKING 13'S LIKE 5 YEARS AGO BUT THIS HOMIE HAD A FEW SETS IN STOCK !
> *




dammn! good score


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Feb 8 2007, 03:03 PM~7211045
> *Q-vo Tiny !
> *


QUE ONDA HOMIE !


----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

tiny post the nude one's j/k :biggrin:


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dannysnty_@Feb 9 2007, 08:53 AM~7217538
> *tiny post the nude one's j/k :biggrin:
> *


 :scrutinize: :biggrin:


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

T T T


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dannysnty_@Feb 9 2007, 10:53 AM~7217538
> *tiny post the nude one's j/k :biggrin:
> *


Your public wants Nudes Tiny...........
You going to let us down


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Feb 27 2007, 02:31 PM~7364995
> *Your public wants Nudes Tiny...........
> You going to let us down
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: I DON'T HAVE NONE BRO, ON THE SERIOUS NOTE,IF ANYBODY IS INTERESTED IN BUYING THIS RIDE LET ME KNOW,IT MIGHT BE UP FOR SALE !


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by UNPREDICTABLESS_@Feb 27 2007, 05:45 PM~7366207
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: I DON'T HAVE NONE BRO,  ON THE SERIOUS NOTE,IF ANYBODY IS INTERESTED IN BUYING THIS RIDE LET ME KNOW,IT MIGHT BE UP FOR SALE !
> *


post pics of the price tag


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Feb 27 2007, 07:08 PM~7367648
> *post pics of the price tag
> *


MAKE ME A SERIOUS OFFER HOMIE, WE CAN GO FROM THERE !


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

wow, are you going to advertise it anywhere?
I wish I still lived there, I would love to own that beautiful thing.
What can you expect to get for something that unique?


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by UNPREDICTABLESS_@Feb 27 2007, 05:45 PM~7366207
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: I DON'T HAVE NONE BRO,  ON THE SERIOUS NOTE,IF ANYBODY IS INTERESTED IN BUYING THIS RIDE LET ME KNOW,IT MIGHT BE UP FOR SALE !
> *


 :0 ....


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

Tiny......

Dont sell your ride homie !


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Mar 19 2007, 08:09 PM~7509898
> *Tiny......
> 
> Dont sell your ride homie !
> *


BELIEVE ME BRO, IT WILL ONLY GO IF THE PRICE IS RIGHT ,IF NOT I WILL KEEP IT AND KEEP ON WORKING ON IT !


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by UNPREDICTABLESS_@Mar 19 2007, 11:10 PM~7511680
> *BELIEVE ME BRO, IT WILL ONLY GO IF THE PRICE IS RIGHT ,IF NOT I WILL KEEP IT AND KEEP ON WORKING ON IT !
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by UNPREDICTABLESS_@Mar 19 2007, 10:10 PM~7511680
> *BELIEVE ME BRO, IT WILL ONLY GO IF THE PRICE IS RIGHT ,IF NOT I WILL KEEP IT AND KEEP ON WORKING ON IT !
> *



whats the word man, have you still got it?


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@May 11 2007, 03:07 AM~7881371
> *whats the word man,  have you still got it?
> *


YEAH, WHY YOU WANT IT ? :biggrin:


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Feb 7 2007, 02:55 PM~7199895
> *loooks badass the onlything i would do is swap out the 90's plush and get some tan leather or tweed  :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS,IT JUST TO BE PEANUT BUTTER IN THE INSIDE BEFORE I CHANGED IT !


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@May 11 2007, 03:07 AM~7881371
> *whats the word man,  have you still got it?
> *


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by UNPREDICTABLESS_@May 16 2007, 07:41 PM~7919815
> *
> *


i was just wondering........i reckon its the best ride out there, beats the lifestyle crew.:worship: 
if i had that kind of money, it would be mine 4 sure
post more photos!!!!!!!!!anyone...............................


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@May 16 2007, 09:06 PM~7919988
> *i was just wondering........i reckon its the best ride out there,  beats the lifestyle crew.:worship:
> if i had that kind of money,  it would be mine 4 sure
> post more photos!!!!!!!!!anyone...............................
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)




----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

any more photos?, cmon tiny dig some out, make em drool


----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by UNPREDICTABLESS_@May 13 2007, 03:09 PM~7894610
> *YEAH, WHY YOU WANT IT ?  :biggrin:
> *


let me see how much i have in my 401k :cheesy: j/k thats a tight as ride T


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dannysnty_@May 24 2007, 12:13 PM~7970358
> *let me see how much i have in my 401k :cheesy:  j/k thats a tight as ride T
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bo Darville_@Jan 5 2007, 04:58 PM~6912973
> *the one in Jay's video is Alladin from Lifestyle, hands down the baddest gold chevy ever built. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@Jan 5 2007, 12:25 AM~6907708
> *Hey all.  Ive got a gold 64 and think unpredictable 64 has the best mega striped paint job.
> Does anyone know any 64 or 63s with a better gold paint setup?
> I found a couple of good ones (attached),  can anyone else please post more of these or ones they think are better.
> ...


the one from low4life is suicides revenge... its from here in my town.... fucking unbelievable in person...


----------



## fallstown (May 10, 2007)

awesome impala homie! how much are you asking?


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fallstown_@Jun 23 2007, 10:41 PM~8163972
> *awesome impala homie! how much are you asking?
> *


THANKS ,$20.000 O.B.O. !


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by UNPREDICTABLESS_@Jun 24 2007, 02:18 AM~8164788
> *THANKS ,$20.000 O.B.O. !
> *


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

congrats tiny, i assume you sold it?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=23OjNWt2Y7M


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

still love this car
check the pics :cheesy:


----------

